
The Technical Side of the Capital One AWS Security Breach - based2
https://start.jcolemorrison.com/the-technical-side-of-the-capital-one-aws-security-breach/?__twitter_impression=true
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/cl6o2e/the_technica...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/cl6o2e/the_technical_side_of_the_capital_one_aws/)

------
based2
[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/08/what-we-can-learn-
from-t...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/08/what-we-can-learn-from-the-
capital-one-hack/)

